# [Achim/Bremen] "Das Öllager"



## chrisdOof (17. April 2005)

Moinsen,

ich hab mir gedacht ich mach mal n Thread auf für´s Achimer Öllager.
Der ein oder andere wird´s sicher kennen.

Ich hab vor 2 Wochen mir wieder ein Bike geholt und versuche gerade das in 2 Jahren verlernte wieder aufzuholen.

Ich bin mindestens 3-4 Mal in der Woche im Öllager fahren.
Alleine macht´s nur wenig Spaß und die Leute mit denen ich fahren kann manchmal haben nicht so großartig Lust auf meinen Freeride und Dirt-Kram.   
Leider haben die auch nicht immer Zeit...   

Naja...

*Dieser Thread soll in erster Linie dazu dienen Verabredungen für´s Fahren im Öllager zu machen oder allgemeine Dinge zum Thema Öllager zu disskutieren.*

Ich fang gleich mal damit an...

Wer hat zwischen Baden und Uesen den Sprung in der Panzerspurenkreuzung gebaut?   

Ich war da heute Mittag nochmal mit Säge und Schaufel und hab das Ding mal richtig ausgebaut!  


Gruß

chr!s


----------



## funky diamonds (18. April 2005)

moin,komme aus bremen.war vor längerer zeit mal im öllager.wann gehst du da immer fahren?kann man bauen,etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisdOof (18. April 2005)

Moin,

ich entschliesse mich eigentlich immer recht spontan zum fahren, wenn mal zwischendurch Zeit ist. Ja, bauen kann man da einiges, ich will dort auf jeden Fall nen Hohen Table bauen, allerdings sollte man das mit mindestens 5 Leuten machen, 1 oder 2 Leute hätte ich wohl die noch mitmachen würden.

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass man sich hier mal verabredet um mal ne besichtigungsrunde zu drehen um zu gucken wo man was evtl. baut.

Dann macht man n weiteres Treffen ab an dem dann ne Kiste Wasser/Bier gekillst wird und wir den Sprung bauen.

Ich denke davon haben dann alle etwas und wer wünscht sich sowas nich wenn man aufm platten Land wie wir wohnt!


----------



## chrisdOof (21. April 2005)

Ich habe letztes Wochenende die Schaufel und die Säge ein wenig im Öllager geschwungen.

Den schon angesprochenen Sprung den irgendjemand gebaut hatte habe ich ein wenig modifiziert, aber zum positiven. Ich hoffe ihr nehmt´s mir nicht übel.
Das Ding ist jetzt breiter, mit baumstämmen bzw. Ästen befestigt und etwas steiler.
Wir haben überlegt etvl. an dieser Stelle auch den angekündigten großen Table zu bauen.

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Raventester (23. April 2005)

Mal ne dumme Frage.. wo ist den genauer dieses Öllager?
Habe seit 3 Tagen erst wieder ein Bike. Kondition ist noch null und daher muss ich mich erstmal etwas verbessern bevor ich überhaupt mit anderen fahren kann


----------



## chrisdOof (24. April 2005)

Das Öllager ist in Achim, zwischen der Verdenerstr. und der Bahnlinie.
Das liegt in Baden, bzw. Uesen.

Wo kommst denn her?


----------



## Raventester (24. April 2005)

Syke Barrien direkt vom krusenberg ;-)


----------



## wanted man (16. Juni 2005)

wir waren gestern im öllager konnten den supersprung aber nicht entdecken ....  
... es gab da zwar eine stelle wo jemand gebuddelt hat, das war aber eher so maulwurfshaufen-niveau.
gibt doch nochmal eine beschreibung durch!


----------



## JoBa (7. Juli 2005)

Kenne die beiden 8flüchtig) die den Sprung gebaut haben sollen!
SInd beide ab und zu mit ihren Diamond Back's bei mir im Laden (Fahrradies)

hier mal 2 Bilder vom Öllager:

von gaaaaaanz früher






Jetzt


----------



## Fh4n (7. Juli 2005)

Gibbet ne kleine Beschreibung von eurer Seite her, wie ich vom Bahnhof zum Öllager komme?!


----------



## JoBa (7. Juli 2005)

[km0] vom Bahnhof Richtung Innenstadt. der Staße folgen (Am Schmiedeberg-> Obernstr.)
bis über die Keuzung weg die Rechts nach Thedinghausen führt.[km 2]
Dann ca. 700m weiter (Verdener Str., dann irgendwann links siehst du etwas Wald (Am Sportplatz)

Schon bist du da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (7. Juli 2005)

JoBa schrieb:
			
		

> [km0] vom Bahnhof Richtung Innenstadt. der Staße folgen (Am Schmiedeberg-> Obernstr.)
> bis über die Keuzung weg die Rechts nach Thedinghausen führt.[km 2]
> Dann ca. 700m weiter (Verdener Str., dann irgendwann links siehst du etwas Wald (Am Sportplatz)
> 
> Schon bist du da!



gut, thx!  
werde dann vll. ma mit nen paar Locals aus Hannover vorbeigucken!


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juli 2005)

Steht da jetzt was brauchbares?


----------



## unterwegs (8. Juli 2005)

Die Welt ist klein....heute auf das Forum gestoßen.

Dienstag gehen (für mich) die Ferien los, da werd ich GARANTIERT ständig im Öllager den Sand umwühlen 
Das wird ein Fest...vllt. sieht man sich!

Da hier ja ein Fahrradiesler ist:
Mein (vor 4 Jahren) bei euch gekauftes Rad ist zu klein.
Für den neuen Rahmen (quasi gekauft) fehlt mir noch das Tretlager. Was kostet ein normales, durchschittliches Tretlager?
Und: habt ihr evtl. gebrauchte Gabeln (Marzocchi MX Comp zum Beispiel)
auf Lager?


----------



## JoBa (8. Juli 2005)

normales Tretlager liegt zwischen 15 und 30 Euro!

MTB Gabeln haben wir nicht wirklich da- nur noch so ein paar exoten!
Am besten schaust mal vorbei!!!


----------



## chrisdOof (8. Juli 2005)

Hey JoBa... Kannst du den beiden mal sagen, wenn sie wieder bei euch im Laden aufschlagen, dass sie sich mal hier im Forum melden sollen?
Das wäre cool. Kommen die aus Achim?
Ich dachte immer, hier sind früher nur Johannes, Eike und ich gefahren.

greetz

christoph

PS: Wir starten jetzt zum nightride nach Bremen! yeahr!


----------



## JoBa (8. Juli 2005)

werd ich den beiden mal sagen!
Kann ja auch anrufen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoBa (9. Juli 2005)

hab dem "kleinen2 heut mal gesagt das er hier ins Forum gucken soll!

Weiß aber nicht od er das ganz geschnallt hat......


----------



## unterwegs (16. Juli 2005)

Das Ö. ist ja mal wieder übelst zugewachsen, wenn man von den Hauptwegen mal absieht. :/

Gestern kamen die Bremsbacken, heute das XT-Schaltwerk, Montag dann Rahmen und Gabel (Marzocchi MX Comp) \o/


----------



## JoBa (17. Juli 2005)

und wenn alles da ist und montiert ist fahren wir mal ALLE zusammen!

Warte im Moment auf'n neuen Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz für mein TrialBike.....

Die fette (38mm) Felge kommt dank ebay die Tage


----------



## unterwegs (17. Juli 2005)

JoBa schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn alles da ist und montiert ist


Ja, das ist dann dein Job (Tretlager ausbauen, fetten und in den neuen Rahmen einbauen <o>)



			
				JoBa schrieb:
			
		

> kommt dank ebay die Tage


same here *wink*


----------



## chrisdOof (17. Juli 2005)

Jaaa... sauber... da freu ich mich doch!


----------



## Pilatus (18. Juli 2005)

meldet euch mal wann ihr dort fahren geht.ich komme aus bremen und würde mitkommen.

gruß jossi


----------



## JoBa (18. Juli 2005)

wenn das alles gut klappt können wir ja mal für ein Wechenende in den Harz......

Aber ersteinmal abwarten bis die Bikes fit sind- nech _unterwegs_


----------



## unterwegs (20. Juli 2005)

JoBa schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ersteinmal abwarten bis die Bikes fit sind



:| Heute kam der Rahmen \o/.
Aber was soll ich damit?
Der Verkäufer der Gabel hat mir geschrieben er habe sich in der Lieferadresse vertan und die Gabel wäre wohl Freitag da da er sie heute nochmal losgeschickt hat. :|


----------



## unterwegs (23. Juli 2005)

unterwegs schrieb:
			
		

> :| Heute kam der Rahmen \o/.
> Aber was soll ich damit?
> Der Verkäufer der Gabel hat mir geschrieben er habe sich in der Lieferadresse vertan und die Gabel wäre wohl Freitag da da er sie heute nochmal losgeschickt hat. :|



ARRRRRRGL 

Tolle Wurst: ein fast komplett montierter Rahmen und ein demontierter Rahmen mit unpassender Gabel.
Aber noch keine neue, passende Gabel für den neuen!
Ich hab erstmal mit eBay Kontakt aufgenommen um die Telefonnummer dieses Subjektes zu erfahren. Dann wird auf die Kacke gehauen. Ich wollte schon Donnerstag zu einer Radwanderung aufbrechen (Weserradweg ab Baden nach Süden, Abbiegen auf R1 Richtung Berlin, von Magdeburg dann nach WOB hoch), damit ich Mittwoch in WOB bin. Wenn die Gabel Montagmittag kommt kann ich frühestens Dienstag fahren, und Mittwochvormittag muss ich in WOB sein -> Eisenbahn.
GNAAAAAAARRRR          !!1


----------



## wanted man (24. Juli 2005)

unterwegs schrieb:
			
		

> ARRRRRRGL
> Ich hab erstmal mit eBay Kontakt aufgenommen um die Telefonnummer dieses Subjektes zu erfahren.



sonst probiers auch mal hier! hat zumindest bei mir schonmal geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco Henke (24. Juli 2005)

Also ich wär auch dabei. würd auch mit innen hartz kommen. da soll ja jez son neuer park eröffnet worden sein oder so, glaub stand inner freeride


----------



## JoBa (24. Juli 2005)

Ja, da ist eine neuer Park!

Aber bis jetzt nur eine Downhillstrecke!

Und Protectoren (inkl. Vollvisierhelm) Plicht


----------



## Marco Henke (24. Juli 2005)

Ja gegen helm hab ich auch nix den aufzusetzen, würd ich eh machen. aber bodypanzer hab i net.
Und wenn da nur ne downhill strecke is... nene. mit downhill bin ich durch   bin in bischofsmais die dh strecke gefahren und mitm ht is das nich so das wahre.
aber hat einer denn ne ahnung wo hier inner nähe noch son bikepark is?


----------



## Pilatus (25. Juli 2005)

Es Gibt Eigentlich Hier Ziemlich Viel.aber Ein Auto Ist Auf Jedenfall Von Vorteil.komm Doch Mal Mit Auf Die Bmxbahn.............................


----------



## unterwegs (26. Juli 2005)

So, wunderbar. Gabel und alles da, Rad heute montiert.
Naja, nicht ganz alleine: technische Unterstützung hab ich von JoBa bekommen,  der meinen Geldbeutel dafür ganz schön erleichtert hat   .

Jetzt ist erstma Tour angesagt!

DAnach meld ich mich nochmal und wir können alle tusammen mal durchs Öllager hobeln  



bis denne

unterwegs


----------



## unterwegs (6. August 2005)

Wieder zurück.
Elm rockt.
Marzocchi-Gabeln auch.
Und mein Rad erst recht.

Wie isses: Morgen oder nächste Woche mal ne zünftige Öllager-Runde??
Morgen hätte ich wohl ab 14:30 (ca., vllt. auch eher) Zeit.


MfG
unterwegs


----------



## unterwegs (18. August 2005)

Ja wird das noch was in den Ferien??
Danach bin ich wieder in Braunschweig.
Und mein Fahrrad läuft grad derart perfekt...


----------



## emb (18. August 2005)

hätte jemand lust am wochenende mal wieder auf die bremer bmx-bahn in grohn zu fahren?der zustand ist derzeit okay,da letztes wochende ein rennen ausgetragen wurde.würde auf jedenfall mitkommen....


----------



## JoBa (6. September 2005)

So...! schaffen wir das mal und zum Öllagerride zu verabreden?

Würde mal sagen das alle die Lust haben einfach mal Bescheid sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emb (6. September 2005)

JoBa schrieb:
			
		

> So...! schaffen wir das mal und zum Öllagerride zu verabreden?
> 
> Würde mal sagen das alle die Lust haben einfach mal Bescheid sagen!



ich würde mit kommen,habe derzeit aber kein cc-bike.würde mit einem dualfully mitkommen.kommt halt darauf an was ihr fahren wollt.
gruß


----------



## JoBa (7. September 2005)

ich habe ein Tour/Freeride Fully....

Aber das ist doch egal, hauptsache wir sind da und drehen ein paar Runden!

Denke man sollte die anderen mal per PN fragen....?!


----------



## unterwegs (7. September 2005)

Inzwischen ist das ganze auch vollkommen egal für mich.
Ich bin wieder in Braunschweig.
Erst in den Herbstferien bin ich wieder 2 Wochen _mit ernstzunehmendem Fahrrad_ in Achim, da können wir mal drüber reden.

Jetzt muss ich mich mit dem Elm begnügen....täglich....wie langweilig


----------



## emb (7. September 2005)

JoBa schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe ein Tour/Freeride Fully....
> 
> Aber das ist doch egal, hauptsache wir sind da und drehen ein paar Runden!
> 
> Denke man sollte die anderen mal per PN fragen....?!



ich bin dabei.meldet euch rechtzeitig wenn ihr fahren geht.
gruß


----------



## merone (20. September 2009)

War heute mal dort. Viele schöne Waldwege, ich fands echt nicht schlecht. 
Hab aber zur Zeit auch nur den Vergleich von der Wolfsschlucht (+Umkreis), viel mehr habe ich zum biken um Bremen noch nicht gesehen, bzw angefahren.


----------

